# IDT High Definition Audio CODEC problem



## robbysheldon (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello friendly people here at Tech Support Forums! :wave:
I've got some noob-ish problems, and I've spent the last few days very sleeplessly trying to fix them to no avail.
I recently developed a dislike for Windows Vista, so I decided to change up to XP. I DBaN'd the hard drive, restored 220 jigabytes of data and I ended up with a shiny new 64 bit XP Professional OS with service pack 2, and a truckload of driver issues that I managed to whip into shape, except for four. One of them is necessary to my very survival: the audio drivers! It would seem that my computer's vista drivers are incompatible with 64 bit XP, and dell doesn't appear to offer XP flavoured drivers for my make and model. I've got gigabyte after gigabyte of awesome tunes that are going unheard. :4-dontkno
I'm at my wit's end here and I would greatly appreciate any help that is offered! Act now while my sanity is still guaranteed!!

Let's see, I should list some specs now...

The computer is a Dell Studio 1737 laptop

Processor Brand: Intel
Processor Class: Core 2 Duo
Processor Type: Dual-Core
Processor Speed: 2.0GHz
Processor Number: T6400
Processor FSB: 800MHz
Processor Cache: 2 MB L2 Cache
Additional Technologies: Intel Centrino Processor Technology
Graphics Description: Integrated Graphics
GPU/VPU: Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
Video Memory: 256MB
Video Interface: HDMI, VGA
Optical Drive Type: DVD±RW
Supplemental Drive Type: Media Reader
Audio Description: Integrated Audio
Audio Chipset: Intel High Definition Audio
Audio Channels: 2

Device Audio : Dell Computer 82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
General Information : 
Manufacturer : Intel 
Version : 1.0 
Output Stream : 4 
Input Stream : 4 
Bidirectionnal Stream : No 
64-bit support : Yes 
Mode : High Definition Audio (HDA) 

The problem, according to the device manager, is with the IDT High Definition Audio CODEC, which has a code 10 error... you know... "This device cannot start. (code 10)"

Also, when I attempt to open the volume control, an error box pops up shouting silently:
"There are no active mixer devices available. To install mixer devices, go to Control Panel, click Printers and Other Hardware, and then click Add Hardware.

This program will now close."

I hope I've given enough of and the right kind of info, tell me if I missed anything which I probably did... :sigh:

Again, I appreciate any help offered! :grin:


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Install this -> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/835221

Then this -> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/ (the high def link)


----------



## robbysheldon (Jan 5, 2011)

Mmhmm... mmhmmmm.........

I've got no idea how to install file(s) #1 : (


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

To install drivers from the internet:

go into Windows Explorer, left click on Desktop, then File, then New and then Folder - name the folder XXXDrivers (where XXX = type, eg, AudioDrivers)

go to the site for your driver, find the RIGHT one for your mobo and OS,(click on the nearest site to you if appropriate) and then download button - when asked where to 'save' the download specify your named desktop folder XXXDrivers and wait until the download is complete.

Once it is done, clear your screen and click on the desktop folder and then on the file inside - if it is a zip or rar file it will need to be unzipped or unpacked - make sure if you are asked to specify where to unzip/unpack to tell it to do so to the XXXDrivers folder.

Once you are done that, and have uninstalled any old drivers for the device, select the device and specify update drivers and direct the search to the folder you made (don't let Windows do it).


----------



## robbysheldon (Jan 5, 2011)

no no, how to install the hotfix. I don't know anything about windows pe or preinstalling procedures :s


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

That was the old version (which you'd have known if you read it).

Here's the latest (I believe) -> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111/

Read what it says.


IF you have SP3 you don't need it.


----------



## robbysheldon (Jan 5, 2011)

lol, sorry my bad
I still don't see a link to or instructions to a link to an installer or the driver its self, just a wall of text describing how wonderful the UAA driver is.
I'm not a computer guy, I just know how to goof around on the internet : ( Anything more than a program installer or a mod manager is complex to me.
All I know is that there is no SP3 for x64 XP(correct me if I'm wrong here please), that I've been awake for 3 days trying to find the right drivers for the right devices, and that I am still surrounded by the torturing noise of silence D:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The "link" CCT listed above is at the top of that page..it's a hot link labeled "View and request hot fix downloads"

In any case, it appears to be for Win 2000 and any hotfixes will automatically be installed anyway by using Windows Update. So manual intervention is not needed.

As for the audio driver, any drivers for that PC should be available from the Dell website. Simply search on the model number, select the OS, and choose the driver needed. Then download the file and run the installation.


----------



## robbysheldon (Jan 5, 2011)

I think I mentioned before that dell doesn't list drivers that support XP for my model, that they only have from 32 bit vista up.
When I use Windows update, it never finishes and my computer ends up being left on for a few days with nothing happening. Am I not giving it enough time to update? I'll try again.
I really do miss my tunes, games, movies, and online vids. Am I just out of luck? Should I just try to reinstall vista?


----------

